
Tachyum Starts from Scratch to Etch a Universal Processor - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2020/04/02/tachyum-starts-from-scratch-to-etch-a-universal-processor/
======
rpiguy
Beautiful example of design driven by physics. I love it!

However, like all VLIW processors, no one knows how this will work on real
workloads until they are in the wild.

I’m principle, it’s great just to see something different.

